# Sig Customer Service



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, well, very soon I'll be able to tell you how great or horrible their customer service is currently. I know over the phone and through email so far they have been outstanding. However... for the first time in four years my precious P226 and I will be apart for a whole month! *sniffle sniffle* I'll be sending her back to the factory tomorrow morning. Whether or not anything gets done depends completely on how much it will end up costing me. If it ends up over $200 I am going to have to ask them to send her back and I'll have to turn her over to perminent retirement. Or semi perminent, I'll eventually have money (Of course, I owe $678 in taxes and another $500 for car insurance, plus whatever this gun is going to cost to fix, and who knows how I'm going to pay for that stuff... anyone want to buy a kidney?). 

So, as of tomorrow I'll be a revolver girl for at least a month. This will be the first time my revolver has even seen a holster, let alone been carried. 

My poor Sig! I'm scared and don't trust them! Hold me! :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a whole lot of six shooter your going to be packing. A big gun like that will wear you out if you got to do much lifting, bending, and such. Good luck.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I can do it. I got a real good, strong belt and the gun comes off at lunch time anyway, so I get an hour rest from the weight of it. I'm excited about getting to carry it, but am gonna miss the heck out of my Sig! LOL!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The Sig customer service rep waited until I'd told her the gun was in the mail to deliver the words I don't want to hear... "If we can't fix it, we'll send you a new P226." This is where I realized I have become far too attached to that gun because I was physically unable to form words. 

Anyway, so far so good. The gun shipped out this afternoon and according to the rep, even though my warranty is past by three years they are considering it warranty work. If it appears nothing was done wrong to the gun then I won't have to pay anything. Of course, I've never heard them claim fault, either. But I'm ready to do battle if it should come to that. I already told her, "Call me to tell me if I have to pay, because I can't and will need the gun back if it comes to that."

So far... they're doing ok.

I'll let you know if that status changes.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Good luck, SL. I like Sig handguns a lot, but I've never had to send one back. Hope this goes well for you. If you ever get down to OK, I'll give you a big hug and let you shoot one of mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> What's wrong with it?


A little gash suddenly appeared on the barrel that the extractor rod fits perfectly into. Also, the last time it was cleaned by a Sig Armorer he noticed it was begining to shave metal on the slide. The frame is worn down to the metal and now shaving, and there are a few strange little nicks on the rails for the slide. A few different ideas of what had happened were tossed around, but no one at Sig could figure out from the photographs what in the world was causing that, so they asked me to send the gun in.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

How many rounds through it?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scorpiusdeus said:


> How many rounds through it?


Somewhere around the 8000 mark. I let them know that, too, since it will be more than apparant this isn't a safe queen when they get it. She was pretty once, not so much anymore from the holster and from being carried as a duty gun.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re:sig cs*

Sounds like you talked to Victoria and if so she is a gem. When I sent my 229 in for the ssp she is the one that handled me and I can say nothing but good about her and the entire service staff.

If I ever get close enough to do it I am going to tour the factory just have to meet such great people.

Harry Callahan "A man's just got to know his limitations"

SidP229R


----------

